# Job for Indian CA + CPA Aus



## mavericks (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant moving to Melbourne in 2 weeks. I have about 4 years of experience and am about to complete my CPA Australia.

Would appreciate any advice/help on securing a job 

I am totally open to entry level positions in Accounting or Audits as well.

Thanks

Mav


----------

